# {}     طلبة تقال في الصباح الباكر



## Meriamty (25 يناير 2008)

يارب اجعله يوم مبارك – يوم نقي نرضيك فيه – يوم تحل فيه بروحك تمسك بأيدينا وتقود أفكارنا- يوم لا تسمح أن نلوثه بشئ من الخطايا – كل عمل نعمله في هذا اليوم اشترك يارب بيه لنصمت نحن ونعمل أنت كل شئ- ليكن هذا اليوم يارب يوم سعيد – اطبع فيه بسمة على كل وجه وفرح كل قلب ادخل بنعمتك في التجارب وأعطي المجربين معونة-انعم على الجميع بالسلام والراحة أعطي رزقاً للمعوزين –شفاء للمرضى –عزاء للحزانى اعطنا بركة التعب المقدس وشركة الروح القدس في كل إعمالنا.

استجب يارب لأنك مخلص المتوكلين عليك من كل قلوبهم اعطنا يارب إن لا ننسى حنانك علينا واجعلنا نشعر بعنايتك في كل لحظة من حياتنا-يارب لن يتعمق إيماني إلا بعطفك على حبك يارب يسبق صلواتنا – أنا يارب مستسلم لمحبتك –يا معين من ليس له معين أنت وحدك قادر على كل شئ لن يعسر عليك شئ يا صانع الخيرات يا محب البشر- أنت وحدك قوتي وبهجتي وقدرتي يامن يدبر كل شئ بحكمة حباً للبشر ويوزع على الجميع ما ينفعهم لان هكذا طبيعتك يارب عندما تعطي بسخاء ولا تعير


امييييييييين 



​


----------



## emadjesus (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}     طلبة تقال في الصباح الباكر*

سلام لكم


*فعلا صلاة جميلة جداا ربنا يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمة*




سلام المسيح معك


----------



## totty (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}     طلبة تقال في الصباح الباكر*

_أمــــــــــــــين
فعلا جميله
ميرسى_​


----------



## vetaa (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}     طلبة تقال في الصباح الباكر*

جميلة خالص
ويارب اقدر اقولها

ودى عجبتنى جدا



> واجعلنا نشعر بعنايتك في كل لحظة من حيات


ربنا يعوضك يا قمر
حقيقى حلوة


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}     طلبة تقال في الصباح الباكر*



emadjesus قال:


> سلام لكم
> 
> 
> *فعلا صلاة جميلة جداا ربنا يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمة*
> ...







ميرسى جداا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}     طلبة تقال في الصباح الباكر*



totty قال:


> _أمــــــــــــــين
> فعلا جميله
> ميرسى_​








ميرسى جداا يا توتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}     طلبة تقال في الصباح الباكر*



vetaa قال:


> جميلة خالص
> ويارب اقدر اقولها
> 
> ودى عجبتنى جدا
> ...








ميرسى جداا يا فيتا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## fawz (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}     طلبة تقال في الصباح الباكر*

شكرا على هذه الصلاه فعلا انا كنت محتاجه لها  ربنا يتارك لكم ويزيدكم ايمان   
اتمنى تكتبولي معلومات عن الصةم الكبير ولماذا نصةم خمسون يوما هل لان سيدنا يسوع صام اربعين يوما واربعين ليله  اكون شاكره لكم جدا لاني اريد ازيد معلوماني ودمنم برعايه ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## Meriamty (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}     طلبة تقال في الصباح الباكر*



fawz قال:


> شكرا على هذه الصلاه فعلا انا كنت محتاجه لها  ربنا يتارك لكم ويزيدكم ايمان
> اتمنى تكتبولي معلومات عن الصةم الكبير ولماذا نصةم خمسون يوما هل لان سيدنا يسوع صام اربعين يوما واربعين ليله  اكون شاكره لكم جدا لاني اريد ازيد معلوماني ودمنم برعايه ربنا يسوع المسيح






احنا بنصوم 55 يوم مش 50 

بنصوم اسبوع استعداد واسبوع الالام  

بالاضافه الى الاربعين يوم اللى صامهم السيد المسيح 

واتسمى الصوم الكبير لانه بيضم 3 اصوام 

اللى هما 

1. أسبوع الاستعداد أو بدل السبوت.

2. الأربعين يوماً المقدسة التي صامها الرب يسوع صوماً إنقطاعياً

3. أسبوع الآلام .


يارب اكون قدرت افيدك ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## ut2 (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}     طلبة تقال في الصباح الباكر*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}     طلبة تقال في الصباح الباكر*



ut2 قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم








ميرسى ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------

